# Sad how inconsiderate fellow turkey hunters can be sometimes on public land



## roostman

Let me preface this post by saying I fully understand public is public and every hunter has the right to hunt any public piece of property they want and I get it. I can count on one hand "issues" we have had with other turkey hunters on public in this areas we hunt but some are minor encounters and some just get under my skin. I am fine with it as my 16 year old son did shoot a bird of a lifetime the very next morning as you can read in "our biggest spurs ever" post yesterday, but here is the breakdown:

I have been turkey hunting public land in two major state game areas for about 28 years, I put in a ton of time scouting (even though we live 1.5 hours away) and know the area like the back of my hand. My 16 year old and I scouted a field I had hunted last year, a week prior to Saturday, and we killed a nice Tom out of it in late May so we decided to try it again opening morning for his hunt this spring.

We get to the only pull in for this field WAY before first light because birds like to roost close to the field edge, no foliage and its opening day. We are all set in our pop up blind and decoys are out. At grey light I see two sets of white headlamps bobbing our way and I'm like are you serious. Who would even walk in this close to shooting time on opening day. 

I shine the 2 guys from our blind and say politely, Hey I'm set up here guys and have been here in the pitch dark for over an hour and you are standing right in the middle of my decoys and its almost shooting time. The guy then goes on a rant about how he has hunted this field for 3 years and he shoot's birds here and on and on. I said listen its public land and you have every right to be here, but if somebody beats you to a spot, the polite thing to do is back out and work on getting up earlier on the opener of the season and always have backup plans.

He says he isn't leaving and he is going to slip in the woods on one corner of the field on the same side we are set and his buddy is going to hunt the opposite corner of the field we are in. I'm said I'm here hunting with my 16 year old son and I'm not leaving so I guess we are hunting together this morning. They had no decoys by the way, so I was thinking if birds somehow come out we have the upper hand if they see our spread.

Birds were quiet and I do give them credit for not yelping non stop like I was sure they would do. So at about 8:30-9:00 a.m. I see a lead hen walking to our set from a rise in the field. She then goes on high alert and bails into the woods, I look up and see the guy in the other corner already leaving the hunt and walking up the opposite field edge and she obviously saw him. Great timing on his part. He gets to the crest of the hill in the field and all hell breaks loose. At least a dozen turkeys start flying and sprinting down toward our set that he had spooked, as in toms, jakes, hens...I mean a huge flock. That lead hen was going to lead that big flock right to us. Then unbelievably he pulls up and snaps off a shot at about 75 yards at one of the fleeing birds, which really caught me off guard. Again, more of a frustrating story is all. If I EVER get to a spot I want to hunt and even if I think it is my "secret" spot on public land I always leave if somebody gets there first or I see a vehicle parked anywhere close to the area I plan to hunt.


----------



## wildcoy73

I will say state game area was bad this year.
I could not believe the amount of hunters out this year.
knew something was off as I was watching the deer using the escape routes. Not something I see them due until firearm season.
Text my buddy and he does a drive around the are I am sitting in. He counts 45 cars at 10am.
Monday I hunt till 10 myself, start to go out and walk the north exit as I did hear a gobble that way, and find three hunters within 200 yards, did not see one deer hunter during deer season in this area.
so I did a drive to the fields and open areas myself. Not one bird in any of them, and it about noon. I counted 29 cars.
Never have I seen this type of pressure on this area in 20 years of hunting it.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

Michigan public land


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Michigan public land
> 
> View attachment 828781


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Your mistake may have been to get into it with him in the first place. Most of my turkeys are shot around 10-11 AM, and sometimes I don't get to my spot until well after sunlight. I also move around a lot throughout the day (run n' gun). Public is public, people have different styles of hunting, deal with it. When people shine me, I move on, but if someone was getting pissy about it almost being shooting time and how much time they've spent sitting in the dark, I would probably decide to sit put and teach them a lesson.


----------



## TheHighLIfe

knock on wood, I have not had hunters come in late and 'downwind me' ..... yet
sorry to hear that others have experienced that - gotta be a real downer!
my issue is different, but the solution (reduction of frustration) might be the same

my issue is interruption by dirtbaggers, ah, dirt bikers
of both when birds are working in to me, and the loss of the peace and serenity of the woods after long winters - ever since we moved away from the Monday opener to a Saturday opener

this year was the worst
twice when working birds, dirtbaggers came within 40 yards of me
I came close to losing my legs one time, I think
I had stopped on the road to sound call, and received a response within 100 yards
grabbed the gun, loaded up, no place to hide except a dirtbag trail or risk spooking the flock.
as they came at me, I heard the irritating noise behind me
a dirtbagger, at maybe 30mph, took the left fork, about 40 feet to my left, on one wheel.
had he taken the right fork, my legs were straight across the entire path
not sure I could've moved fast enough

I understand multi use of public land
I understand working people (less every year) have to take a vacation day to hunt a Monday opener
well, I did that for decades, it really ain't that hard
there's no guarantee that Saturday is any easier to be free, with family stuff, kids sports....

the quality of the turkey opener has crashed because of the weekend opener, IMO
too many other hunters, too many dirtbaggers (throwing their empty bud light cans in the woods - amazing that the empties are 80-90% bud light - I guess if you drink that brand, you become a pig)

if you feel your hunt would have more quality with a return to a Monday opener, please remember to take the annual DNR turkey survey and say so


----------



## roostman

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Your mistake may have been to get into it with him in the first place. Most of my turkeys are shot around 10-11 AM, and sometimes I don't get to my spot until well after sunlight. I also move around a lot throughout the day (run n' gun). Public is public, people have different styles of hunting, deal with it. When people shine me, I move on, but if someone was getting pissy about it almost being shooting time and how much time they've spent sitting in the dark, I would probably decide to sit put and teach them a lesson.


I figured I would get one reply like yours. Who said I was “pissy” with them. I politely announced we were there as they almost kicked my decoys over and walked right in front of us, but overall it was a good conversation and we wished each other luck. Whole point was have some courtesy walking through somebody’s setup if they are already there. Your going to teach somebody a lesson cause they confront you about being inconsiderate and you don’t like that. Maybe your related to these guys that walked into our set? If they would have seen my light and looped around to the opposite side of the field I wouldn’t have said a word. But don’t see my light and walk right into my decoy set.


----------



## Bucman

It was a dick move, but its public sooo.


----------



## roostman

Bucman said:


> It was a dick move, but its public sooo.


Totally agree and I get the its public and that's part of it sometimes. Just a bummer, especially when your kid is in blind with you and it is his hunt.


----------



## retired dundo

roostman said:


> Let me preface this post by saying I fully understand public is public and every hunter has the right to hunt any public piece of property they want and I get it. I can count on one hand "issues" we have had with other turkey hunters on public in this areas we hunt but some are minor encounters and some just get under my skin. I am fine with it as my 16 year old son did shoot a bird of a lifetime the very next morning as you can read in "our biggest spurs ever" post yesterday, but here is the breakdown:
> 
> I have been turkey hunting public land in two major state game areas for about 28 years, I put in a ton of time scouting (even though we live 1.5 hours away) and know the area like the back of my hand. My 16 year old and I scouted a field I had hunted last year, a week prior to Saturday, and we killed a nice Tom out of it in late May so we decided to try it again opening morning for his hunt this spring.
> 
> We get to the only pull in for this field WAY before first light because birds like to roost close to the field edge, no foliage and its opening day. We are all set in our pop up blind and decoys are out. At grey light I see two sets of white headlamps bobbing our way and I'm like are you serious. Who would even walk in this close to shooting time on opening day.
> 
> I shine the 2 guys from our blind and say politely, Hey I'm set up here guys and have been here in the pitch dark for over an hour and you are standing right in the middle of my decoys and its almost shooting time. The guy then goes on a rant about how he has hunted this field for 3 years and he shoot's birds here and on and on. I said listen its public land and you have every right to be here, but if somebody beats you to a spot, the polite thing to do is back out and work on getting up earlier on the opener of the season and always have backup plans.
> 
> He says he isn't leaving and he is going to slip in the woods on one corner of the field on the same side we are set and his buddy is going to hunt the opposite corner of the field we are in. I'm said I'm here hunting with my 16 year old son and I'm not leaving so I guess we are hunting together this morning. They had no decoys by the way, so I was thinking if birds somehow come out we have the upper hand if they see our spread.
> 
> Birds were quiet and I do give them credit for not yelping non stop like I was sure they would do. So at about 8:30-9:00 a.m. I see a lead hen walking to our set from a rise in the field. She then goes on high alert and bails into the woods, I look up and see the guy in the other corner already leaving the hunt and walking up the opposite field edge and she obviously saw him. Great timing on his part. He gets to the crest of the hill in the field and all hell breaks loose. At least a dozen turkeys start flying and sprinting down toward our set that he had spooked, as in toms, jakes, hens...I mean a huge flock. That lead hen was going to lead that big flock right to us. Then unbelievably he pulls up and snaps off a shot at about 75 yards at one of the fleeing birds, which really caught me off guard. Again, more of a frustrating story is all. If I EVER get to a spot I want to hunt and even if I think it is my "secret" spot on public land I always leave if somebody gets there first or I see a vehicle parked anywhere close to the area I plan to hunt.


That’s a shame but like anything in life there is a lot of idiots out there I know I ran into my share hunting and fishing hell evan in church few times


----------



## PunyTrout

Why is the word, '_sometimes' _included in the thread's title?


----------



## QDMAMAN

The guys from The Hunting Public (THP) spend a lot of time addressing hunter etiquette and how they go about dealing with others they encounter on public lands they hunt across the country. 
If a rig is parked where they planned to hunt, they move on, period. If the hunters are present they converse, wish them luck and move on.


----------



## roostman

QDMAMAN said:


> The guys from The Hunting Public (THP) spend a lot of time addressing hunter etiquette and how they go about dealing with others they encounter on public lands they hunt across the country.
> If a rig is parked where they planned to hunt, they move on, period. If the hunters are present they converse, wish them luck and move on.


Agree and watch that show all the time. These hunters felt it was their right to walk right into our set as "that was their field that they always hunt" They did have that right legally as it is public land, but it doesn't make it right. Again my son shot a bird with 1 7/8" spurs the next morning at a different spot, so it is what it is.


----------



## QDMAMAN

roostman said:


> Agree and watch that show all the time. These hunters felt it was their right to walk right into our set as "that was their field that they always hunt" They did have that right legally as it is public land, but it doesn't make it right. Again my son shot a bird with 1 7/8" spurs the next morning at a different spot, so it is what it is.


I'm not sure it was their "right". Their response bordered on hunter harassment, IMO.
It seem like every year we hear story after story about this sort of thing, mostly deer hunting of course. It just seems like manners aren't a universal trait.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

Have The Hunting Public crew ever done a Michigan public land turkey hunt ? I've been watching a lot of their turkey vids the last few weeks, know they did public land challenge for deer in Michigan wondering if they've been here for turkeys.


----------



## QDMAMAN

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Have The Hunting Public crew ever done a Michigan public land turkey hunt ? I've been watching a lot of their turkey vids the last few weeks, know they did public land challenge for deer in Michigan wondering if they've been here for turkeys.



Yes, I believe it was a late season hunt in the YOOP a couple years ago.
*Edit - They were in the Thumb near Bad Axe.


----------



## roostman

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Have The Hunting Public crew ever done a Michigan public land turkey hunt ? I've been watching a lot of their turkey vids the last few weeks, know they did public land challenge for deer in Michigan wondering if they've been here for turkeys.


They have and they hunted the Thumb in 2020 the first week of June as those were the only tags left. I actually gave them info on places for them to go and try (general info as I don't hunt the Thumb) and they shot 3 toms which was impressive for early June. Those kids can hunt!! I just watched that hunt on YouTube last night.


----------



## onebad800

QDMAMAN said:


> Yes, I believe it was a late season hunt in the YOOP a couple years ago.


That doesnt count if in the Yoop, thats a whole different story than say livingston or washtenaw county public land lol


----------



## QDMAMAN

onebad800 said:


> That doesnt count if in the Yoop, thats a whole different story than say livingston or washtenaw county public land lol


Bad Axe (Thumb). Does that count?


----------



## roostman

QDMAMAN said:


> Bad Axe (Thumb). Does that count?


That's funny... It was the Bad Axe area as that is where Jake had to take his car to a service shop when it broke and wouldn't go in reverse!!


----------



## MT2MI

TheHighLIfe said:


> if you feel your hunt would have more quality with a return to a Monday opener, please remember to take the turkey survey and say so


I agree 1000%! I hunt public land exclusively and I feel the Saturday opener has significantly reduced the quality of my turkey hunts. Interference is the word I believe they use to describe it and mine has skyrocketed on the Saturday opener. Not just other hunters, but rather more people just out recreating. This year it was the first warm day of the spring and the woods were crawling with people. If you agree, please say so in the survey as suggested.


----------



## onebad800

QDMAMAN said:


> Bad Axe (Thumb). Does that count?


 LOL well you initially wrote the Yoop, so sure the thumb counts


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

roostman said:


> They have and they hunted the Thumb in 2020 the first week of June as those were the only tags left. I actually gave them info on places for them to go and try (general info as I don't hunt the Thumb) and they shot 3 toms which was impressive for early June. Those kids can hunt!! I just watched that hunt on YouTube last night.


O yeah I do recall one of them saying they were heading to MI at the end of , I think , hunting Maine. I'll have to look up the Michigan hunt thanks.


----------



## Yankee#1

MT2MI said:


> I agree 1000%! I hunt public land exclusively and I feel the Saturday opener has significantly reduced the quality of my turkey hunts. Interference is the word I believe they use to describe it and mine has skyrocketed on the Saturday opener. Not just other hunters, but rather more people just out recreating. This year it was the first warm day of the spring and the woods were crawling with people. If you agree, please say so in the survey as suggested.


Gentle reminder for those of you complaining about hunting public land on the Saturday opener - you all have the option of hunting private lands. There is no such thing as a 'public land only' turkey tag in Michigan, the zone tags are public AND private. 

Sorry, but I'm honestly not gonna give you much sympathy. I moved my entire family to MI less than 10 years ago, and my wife and I have no family that live in this state. The friends we knew in MI live on the opposite side and are 3+ hrs away, with no huntable land.

As an out-of-state transplant, if I was able to find private land to hunt turkeys the first year I lived here, then if you're frustrated on public just bang on doors and ask permission. Save your frustrations for the turkeys that don't answer your calls, life is too short to deal with rude hunters on public.


----------



## 22 Chuck

Thousands have adopted the american motto:

HORRAH for me
to hexx with you.

You can see it on the interstate every day, dont have to look far..


----------



## Chriss83

I scouted my ass off as always. But rarely get to a public spot early. I'd prefer waiting for guys to get there rather than be set up amd have guys come in on me or compete for same birds. First 5 spots I went to sat had multiple cars parked. One spot in .5 mile 7 trucks. Why! I see car and leave. Been on birds every day we ha e been out. Saturday was unreal pressure though.


----------



## Scout 2

Having hunted public land for more years than many on here have been alive I have never had a problem with anyone. If the OP knew the land like he claims then he should have had a back spot or 2.
He tells of driving an hour and half and knows the land well how does he know that the others have not been doing the same as he was but they scouted it everyday. Had it been me I would have moved on topspot number 2.I grew up in SW Mich and hunted the Allegan State Game Area every chance I got which then was a lot. I usually had so many spots that I found that I never used most of them. I also hunted th Dead Stream swamp from the early 60's up until a few years ago and usually necer seen another person and if we did we movd on no matter who was there first. It is public land and doew not matter how early or late that you set up, they have the same rights as you do


----------



## Chriss83

Scout 2 said:


> Having hunted public land for more years than many on here have been alive I have never had a problem with anyone. If the OP knew the land like he claims then he should have had a back spot or 2.
> He tells of driving an hour and half and knows the land well how does he know that the others have not been doing the same as he was but they scouted it everyday. Had it been me I would have moved on topspot number 2.I grew up in SW Mich and hunted the Allegan State Game Area every chance I got which then was a lot. I usually had so many spots that I found that I never used most of them. I also hunted th Dead Stream swamp from the early 60's up until a few years ago and usually necer seen another person and if we did we movd on no matter who was there first. It is public land and doew not matter how early or late that you set up, they have the same rights as you do


Doesn't mean you have to be a d1ck and walk in on someone. Cars parked move on. Maybe he didn't wNt to pick up his decoys his blind and walk back with his son so he didn't ruin someone elses hunt lol. One of the reasons I hate mornings on public. Rather do weekday afternoons.


----------



## roostman

Chriss83 said:


> Doesn't mean you have to be a d1ck and walk in on someone. Cars parked move on. Maybe he didn't wNt to pick up his decoys his blind and walk back with his son so he didn't ruin someone elses hunt lol. One of the reasons I hate mornings on public. Rather do weekday afternoons.


Exactly my thought. Cracks me up how a few think it’s my responsibility a few minutes before shooting time to pack up my blind, decoys and bail to another spot because others walked in on my set. Read my post, it has nothing to do with others right to hunt public land it has everything to do with walking on top of another hunters set up and being a jerk and refusing to go to their “backup” spot. Why should I have to move. They do have every right to hunt there but most courteous hunters don’t sit on top of you plain and simple.


----------



## Scout 2

Chriss83 said:


> Doesn't mean you have to be a d1ck and walk in on someone. Cars parked move on. Maybe he didn't wNt to pick up his decoys his blind and walk back with his son so he didn't ruin someone elses hunt lol. One of the reasons I hate mornings on public. Rather do weekday afternoons.


Maybe they came ibn from different direction sound to me like a lot was left out of this story. Maybe they did not even drive to the area of woods. As far as being a dick he should have just said I am sitting here and that was that not bitch about someone sitting on the other side of the field. Ifhe has t ht much problem maybe look for private land to hunt on as was suggested


----------



## Chriss83

Scout 2 said:


> Maybe they came ibn from different direction sound to me like a lot was left out of this story. Maybe they did not even drive to the area of woods. As far as being a dick he should have just said I am sitting here and that was that not bitch about someone sitting on the other side of the field. Ifhe has t ht much problem maybe look for private land to hunt on as was suggested


Was it you lol. He literally posted they parked next to him and they walked into his decoys. So that is his fault. People like you are the problem. Have respect and it doesn't happen.


----------



## Scout 2

roostman said:


> Exactly my thought. Cracks me up how a few think it’s my responsibility a few minutes before shooting time to pack up my blind, decoys and bail to another spot because others walked in on my set. Read my post, it has nothing to do with others right to hunt public land it has everything to do with walking on top of another hunters set up and being a jerk and refusing to go to their “backup” spot. Why should I have to move. They do have every right to hunt there but most courteous hunters don’t sit on top of you plain and simple.


Sorry I still have no good feelings for you ,you hunt public land this can happen to anyone. Next time check out other spots for a backup very shortsighted on your part


----------



## Scout 2

Chriss83 said:


> Was it you lol. He literally posted they parked next to him and they walked into his decoys. So that is his fault. People like you are the problem. Have respect and it doesn't happen.


I no longer hunt much and when I do I hunt on myr own land. I never could get into Turkey hunting much


----------



## Chriss83

roostman said:


> Exactly my thought. Cracks me up how a few think it’s my responsibility a few minutes before shooting time to pack up my blind, decoys and bail to another spot because others walked in on my set. Read my post, it has nothing to do with others right to hunt public land it has everything to do with walking on top of another hunters set up and being a jerk and refusing to go to their “backup” spot. Why should I have to move. They do have every right to hunt there but most courteous hunters don’t sit on top of you plain and simple.


Sounds like maybe it was him lol. Remember from now on if you get there first to leave for anyone else that shows up man so you don't offend scout 😉 what a joke lol!!!


----------



## Chriss83

Scout 2 said:


> I no longer hunt much and when I do I hunt on myr own land. I never could get into Turkey hunting much


Then why are you responding at all?


----------



## Scout 2

To give you some advice of how or what you should do in the future


----------



## Chriss83

Scout 2 said:


> To give you some advice of how or what you should do in the future


Hahaha. So you should make sure and leave if somebody else walks in on you. Sounds like you were the type that bullied people out of "your" spots? Worst advice I've probably ever seen for hunting anywhere.


----------



## Scout 2

Chriss83 said:


> Hahaha. So you should make sure and leave if somebody else walks in on you. Sounds like you were the type that bullied people out of "your" spots? Worst advice I've probably ever seen for hunting anywhere.


You are so fiull of yourself it isn't evenfunny


----------



## roostman

The comment “ I don’t get into turkey hunt much” tells me all I need to know. If you think it’s ok to sit within sight of a set up turkey hunter in the same field AND fire a gun at a flock of turkeys working into our set that you spooked by walking out at 8:30 am then you have no clue and your advice is unwelcome.


----------



## Scout 2

I know of fields where several hunters sit around them just depends on how big the field is. I use to Turkey hunt but lost interest after my Dad died


----------



## Jerry Lamb

A day like that in the woods would probably ruin it permanently for me.
I just go out to hunt. My areas have very few turkeys, but no hunters. I know the odds are way stacked against me, but as Lloyd said, there is a chance…


----------



## Bulldog_5050

Scout 2 said:


> Sorry I still have no good feelings for you ,you hunt public land this can happen to anyone. Next time check out other spots for a backup very shortsighted on your part


Thanks for the concern about me and my dads hunt. I had an incredible weekend out in the woods and got to take the tom of a lifetime. No need to worry we have plenty of great spots to hunt lol. No one said it wasn’t public land and it’s understood that something like this could happen my man. The point of the post was to try to teach some good ethic and respect for a situation like this. Have a blessed day. 
- A 16yr old that has common sense


----------



## TroutFishingBear

onebad800 said:


> That doesnt count if in the Yoop, thats a whole different story than say livingston or washtenaw county public land lol


Seen a truck parked on the side of the road today in washtenaw where I know there are lots of turkeys near, it is not a hunting area but I know they were hunting lol. 0 other reason to pull off there


----------



## Yankee#1

OP - I also didn’t mean to imply in my earlier post that you were in the wrong. I was just pointing out that inconsiderate hunters are one of the downfalls of hunting public land - and thanks to YouTube shows like THP, are likely going to get worse.

My limited experience with public land in SW MI is that some hunters, after hunting an area multiple years in a row, feel they ‘own’ certain spots. Just recognize that to them, you were in the wrong because you were in their customary spot for opening day. To them - you should have magically ‘known’ that they always hunted that field and you were the ‘trespasser’. In essence, they more than likely also had no Plan B, which is why they stayed at that field.

As a transplant, I heard a fair share of ‘comments’ - in the typical Midwest passive-aggressive manner of complaining - enough times that I started knocking on doors…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## roostman

Yankee#1 said:


> OP - I also didn’t mean to imply in my earlier post that you were in the wrong. I was just pointing out that inconsiderate hunters are one of the downfalls of hunting public land - and thanks to YouTube shows like THP, are likely going to get worse.
> 
> My limited experience with public land in SW MI is that some hunters, after hunting an area multiple years in a row, feel they ‘own’ certain spots. Just recognize that to them, you were in the wrong because you were in their customary spot for opening day. To them - you should have magically ‘known’ that they always hunted that field and you were the ‘trespasser’. In essence, they more than likely also had no Plan B, which is why they stayed at that field.
> 
> As a transplant, I heard a fair share of ‘comments’ - in the typical Midwest passive-aggressive manner of complaining - enough times that I started knocking on doors…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I hear ya and I knew what you meant so no worries. I think what you said is exactly what happened and these two guys thought they could waltz in at grey light to “their” field they had hunted many times before on the opener to find what in their opinion was somebody that shouldn’t be there in their spot. My whole point of contention was trying to express that public land or not if you get beaten by another hunter to a field, even when I had no clue they hunted it, you should be courteous and say we will go hunt a different area this morning. You couldn’t walk to this spot without seeing my truck in the only pull in. Also to blow me and my 16 year old son off and still set up within sight of us AND then get up early and shoot at a flock of birds coming in to my set that they spooked by leaving their set before even 9 am told me everything I needed to know about these supposed turkey hunters.


----------



## Chriss83

Bulldog_5050 said:


> Thanks for the concern about me and my dads hunt. I had an incredible weekend out in the woods and got to take the tom of a lifetime. No need to worry we have plenty of great spots to hunt lol. No one said it wasn’t public land and it’s understood that something like this could happen my man. The point of the post was to try to teach some good ethic and respect for a situation like this. Have a blessed day.
> - A 16yr old that has common sense


Well written and congrats on the bird man. Love the tag to. Need more 16yo like that


----------



## kirkt

Tuff situation sorry you had to deal with that public land hunting is so challenging for so many reasons









Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

roostman said:


> I figured I would get one reply like yours. Who said I was “pissy” with them. I politely announced we were there as they almost kicked my decoys over and walked right in front of us, but overall it was a good conversation and we wished each other luck. Whole point was have some courtesy walking through somebody’s setup if they are already there. Your going to teach somebody a lesson cause they confront you about being inconsiderate and you don’t like that. Maybe your related to these guys that walked into our set? If they would have seen my light and looped around to the opposite side of the field I wouldn’t have said a word. But don’t see my light and walk right into my decoy set.


I don’t think you read my reply right. Here’s what you claim you told those guys: 


> and say politely, Hey I'm set up here guys *and have been here in the pitch dark for over an hour and you are standing right in the middle of my decoys and its almost shooting time.*


The first part is fine, the part I put in bold comes of as passive aggressive whining. Just tell them you’re set up there. I’ve been the guy that’s walked in to a setup and the guy that’s been walked in on. I’ve never had a situation where someone didn’t move on with just a light flash or a wave.


----------



## Chessieman

Oh no, the fields shot to hexx! Have any of you guys watch Turkeys in hilly terrain? They follow the SAME PATH or ridge every day. set your watch. Sure, you can not see them coming unless you pick the right spot. It is a lot more fun and challenge having them in your face like that. That is the way to beat the odds on over hunted SL.


----------



## wildcoy73

Chessieman said:


> Oh no, the fields shot to hexx! Have any of you guys watch Turkeys in hilly terrain? They follow the SAME PATH or ridge every day. set your watch. Sure, you can not see them coming unless you pick the right spot. It is a lot more fun and challenge having them in your face like that. That is the way to beat the odds on over hunted SL.


nope that trick did not work. no shots from the field, and the thick area I hunt was crawling with people, and than the ridges where being walked.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GDLUCK

TheHighLIfe said:


> knock on wood, I have not had hunters come in late and 'downwind me' - yet
> sorry to hear that others have experienced that - gotta be a real downer
> my issue is different, but the solution (reduction of frustration) might be the same
> 
> my issue is interruption by dirtbaggers, ah, dirt bikers
> of both when birds are working in to me, and the loss of the peace and serenity of the woods after long winters
> ever since we moved away from the Monday opener to a Saturday opener
> 
> this year was the worst
> twice when working birds, dirtbaggers came within 40 yards of me
> I came close to losing my legs one time, I think
> I had stopped on the road to sound call, and received a response within 100 yards
> grabbed the gun and loaded up, no place to hide except on a dirtbag trail or risk spooking the flock
> as they came at me, I heard the irritating noise behind me
> the dirtbagger, at maybe 30mph, took the left fork and was about 40 feet to my left, on one wheel
> had he taken the right fork, my legs were straight across the entire path
> not sure I could've moved fast enough
> 
> I understand multi use or public land
> I understand working people (less every year) have to take a vacation day to hunt a Monday opener
> well, I did that for decades, it ain't that hard
> and no guarantee that Saturday is any easier to be free, with family stuff, kids sports....
> 
> the quality of the turkey opener has crashed by the weekend opener, IMO
> too many other hunters, too many dirtbaggers (throwing their empty bud light cans in the woods - amazing that the empties are 80-90% bud light - I guess if you drink that brand, you become a pig)
> 
> if you feel your hunt would have more quality with a return to a Monday opener, please remember to take the turkey survey and say so


😂😂😂😂

OMG! I couldnt stop laughing. The nerve of that dirtbiker almost hitting me as I lay across the dirtbike trail!!! It's not like you had the time to mooooove out of the way seeing as those dirt bikes are sooo quiet. They sneak up on ya. The ORV trails are 2-12 feet wide through square miles of public land but that was THE ONLY place to set up. right in the middle!!!!!😂😂😂😂

As a dirt biker and hunter - dirt bikes dont bother the turkeys. matter of fact the tom's usually get more vocal when one comes buy. Deer dont even move. we drive right up to them when they are along a trail and they don't run. As a dirt biker we know that the beer cans are from the hunters


----------



## Chessieman

I like how he complains about Bud Light and drinks Miller!


----------



## ryan-b

TriggerDiscipline said:


> I don’t think you read my reply right. Here’s what you claim you told those guys:
> 
> The first part is fine, the part I put in bold comes of as passive aggressive whining. Just tell them you’re set up there. I’ve been the guy that’s walked in to a setup and the guy that’s been walked in on. I’ve never had a situation where someone didn’t move on with just a light flash or a wave.


How in the heck do you walk into a decoy spread. If they don’t start running at over 100 yards they aren’t real turkeys and someone is there


----------



## ryan-b

I’ve hunting public land turkeys in the NLP for a bit, this will be my 26th season. 
Here’s how I personally roll. If I roost birds I will get in a where I wanna be early. If I hear someone use a locator call I will call back to them letting them know I’m already there. I’ll use a locator call to do this. It’s pretty easy to tell a live hen from a person so even if they are yelping I’ll still use a locator call back. 
If I’m searching for birds and someone is in a place they may be I stop and check tracks to see what way they are going and I may go the opposite or I’ll just keep driving , cause well, they beat me to it. Used to not have to do a lot of these things as bird numbers were high and hunter numbers were low. 
Lots of hunters out over the weekend. I was calling for my son in law and my wife’s friends 15 year old son. Neither had ever gotten a turkey. Calling in a group of jakes and they doubled up at first light. Two plain as day piles of feathers at the end of a turn around from where the birds had flopped. Through out the day driving by that spot I counted 4 different trucks. One would leave and a new one would show up.


----------



## Chessieman

Are mechanical Turkey decoys legal? Just curious, I will be going out this year after a ten year break. At $6 for a senior I will take the time. I just set up the game camera and wait till close to the end of the season. The biggest Tom will be at the same place at the same time (within 5 minutes) during that period.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Chessieman said:


> Are mechanical Turkey decoys legal? Just curious, I will be going out this year after a ten year break. At $6 for a senior I will take the time. I just set up the game camera and wait till close to the end of the season. The biggest Tom will be at the same place at the same time (within 5 minutes) during that period.


No. Windsocks or rigs that use the wind for movement is legal.


----------



## gwtom2022

Just got back from the NLP.....3 days in the woods.....only issue was a couple mushrooms hunters walked through
a calling setup....it was our fault as well since we set up fast- to close to a logging road.....other than that-woods were empty....


----------



## Carpenter Bill

roostman said:


> I figured I would get one reply like yours. Who said I was “pissy” with them. I politely announced we were there as they almost kicked my decoys over and walked right in front of us, but overall it was a good conversation and we wished each other luck. Whole point was have some courtesy walking through somebody’s setup if they are already there. Your going to teach somebody a lesson cause they confront you about being inconsiderate and you don’t like that. Maybe your related to these guys that walked into our set? If they would have seen my light and looped around to the opposite side of the field I wouldn’t have said a word. But don’t see my light and walk right into my decoy set.


Just like the duck hunters pull the same shat.go rite thru the decoys at shooting time. Aw yes, the Joy's of hunting public ground.


----------



## beer and nuts

Had a guy pull his truck and park right in front of me, and get out and load gun and was going to proceed to hunt the private property we were bordering, yes there were birds within 150 yds of us gobbling and yes he saw them too, and yes he saw me and yes he saw my decoy on the stateland side. Few words exchanged. He knew exactly what he was doing. Other friend on opening day had a neighbor of said private walk out to him and tell him he was trespassing. Friend had permission and actually the guy was himself trespassing on the land by coming out to him, and yes friend had gobbling going on etc.. Thinking neighbor guy was more anti hunting. More and more idiots up north than usual last two years.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

ryan-b said:


> How in the heck do you walk into a decoy spread. If they don’t start running at over 100 yards they aren’t real turkeys and someone is there


It's dark out, and maybe the guys were focused on getting to their spot and setting up. I don't know. I've never walked through a decoy spread, but I have walked right up to a hub blind in the dark. I took the long way walking up a steep hill one morning to get to a spot that used to produce every year. Well the hub guys beat me to it by driving right in on a new ATV trail. They gave me a "psst" and a wave, and my buddy and I kept walking to a strut zone about a half mile away where I proceeded to call in three toms that we spooked before we could get a shot off. Such is life.


----------



## Carpenter Bill

Jake's lives matter.lol nice job.


----------



## CricketGreen

I agree with a lot of these comments, the main thing is consideration. We are all adults, so let’s act like it. If you are walking out and see a setup, you can’t be mad they somebody “beat you” to a spot…they got up earlier and wanted to be there more than you! I mean, am I wrong? Be mad at yourself and get out earlier the next day, but don’t be a dick to a guy for getting the jump on Turkey hunting!

That being said, once the guy sat in by you, that’s where things turned- I don’t know that I would have been as calm and polite at that point. That’s spiteful and pretty childish. Not like the guy is ever going to read this, but karma got his ass in the end!


----------



## amon

I had a squirrel hunter shoot 10 feet over my head because I turned a corner on a heavily trafficked hiking trail and onto "his" public land. Must have been "teaching me a lesson". Reported it and literally nothing happened. 

Nothing like encountering anti-social jerks who are armed, right? 

Public Land in crowded areas isn't even worth it to me anymore.

Sorry this happened to you, regardless.


----------



## GWTH09

Don't worry it happens on private land as well was hunting a place by home tonight and the landowner is a farmer who doesn't care about hunting. Set up and 10 minutes later heard a bunch of shooting behind us so I quick got up and told the people sighting in their pistols we were hunting in that direction. Just didn't want ro get shot. They were shooting into a sand pile not our way but I told them where I was hunting maybe 200 yards away we ended up leaving at 8:40 because they were still shooting not mad at all just kinda stinks when your hunt gets ruined. Especially when I took my brother out for his first hunt of the season and said we should call something in. But that's what happens when it's not your property


----------



## amon

GWTH09 said:


> Don't worry it happens on private land as well was hunting a place by home tonight and the landowner is a farmer who doesn't care about hunting. Set up and 10 minutes later heard a bunch of shooting behind us so I quick got up and told the people sighting in their pistols we were hunting in that direction. Just didn't want ro get shot. They were shooting into a sand pile not our way but I told them where I was hunting maybe 200 yards away we ended up leaving at 8:40 because they were still shooting not mad at all just kinda stinks when your hunt gets ruined. Especially when I took my brother out for his first hunt of the season and said we should call something in. But that's what happens when it's not your property


That sucks. I would never treat my neighbors like that, ever. Or an acquaintance, even. 

I'd like to think that most people are considerate, kind, and respectful, but sometimes you gotta wonder!!


----------



## GWTH09

That's exactly what I thought but the people shooting probably aren't hunters just wanted to enjoy a nice day to shoot their pistols like I said before I wasn't mad since I don't own the property just a little annoyed. I guess I'll have to hunt there in the morning before they wake up


----------



## dyeguy1212

QDMAMAN said:


> The guys from The Hunting Public (THP) spend a lot of time addressing hunter etiquette and how they go about dealing with others they encounter on public lands they hunt across the country.
> If a rig is parked where they planned to hunt, they move on, period. If the hunters are present they converse, wish them luck and move on.


This backfired on my brother in law this year. He pulled up to a parking lot, one truck there, guy still in it. 

It's a block of a couple hundred acres, and this is the only access point. No way 1 guy could hunt it all in a season, let alone that evening.

He got his stuff together and went hunting. Came back to a nasty note about how he "walked right on by me and cut me off".

Give me a ******* break. Go sit at home in your ghillie suit, eating PB by the spoonful, e-scouting On-X with YT playing in the background if you think that nonsense is going to fly.


----------



## QDMAMAN

dyeguy1212 said:


> This backfired on my brother in law this year. He pulled up to a parking lot, one truck there, guy still in it.
> 
> It's a block of a couple hundred acres, and this is the only access point. No way 1 guy could hunt it all in a season, let alone that evening.
> 
> He got his stuff together and went hunting. Came back to a nasty note about how he "walked right on by me and cut me off".
> 
> Give me a ***** break. Go sit at home in your ghillie suit, eating PB by the spoonful, e-scouting On-X with YT playing in the background if you think that nonsense is going to fly.


Meh, doesn't sound at all like it did. IF he would have struck up a conversation with the guy sitting in his vehicle they could have both experienced a good evening in the woods but instead, your BIL walked past him without conversing and giving the impression he had no interest in where the guy might be headed. 
Common courtesy isn't so common, which is the point of this thread.


----------



## dyeguy1212

QDMAMAN said:


> Meh, doesn't sound at all like it did. IF he would have struck up a conversation with the guy sitting in his vehicle they could have both experienced a good evening in the woods but instead, your BIL walked past him without conversing and giving the impression he had no interest in where the guy might be headed.
> Common courtesy isn't so common, which is the point of this thread.


I'm with you, sort of. Honestly not trying to pick sides, but why does my BIL have to approach a guy just sitting in his truck? Dude could be taking a phone call or playing with himself, no idea he's even there to hunt.

Where was the common courtesy of the parking lot attendant?

If I pull up, get out, get dressed, and you don't come over and talk to me as opposed to sitting in your truck, I'd be thinking maybe you don't wanna talk. You don't get to spot-claim a couple hundred acres (which he obviously was doing, hence the note) AND get to play the common courtesy card.

Every guy I talk to wants to pretend it's his favorite fishing hole, and won't even point in the direction they're going.

Had a kid last year tell me "don't worry about it, I'm going in deep". Guess who i was waving to 30 min later.


----------



## Bucman

I don't hunt public a lot but try to let others know my approximate location if getting ready at the parking area. Most time I just expect someone to come along while out, if not then great.


----------



## Yankee#1

Growing up in Central NY, my friends and I hunted large farms, mostly timber. We each knew multiple 300-400 parcels like the back of our hands. You can only hunt until 12noon In NY, and it was pretty common that 2-3 of us would get together and hunt 3-4 farms together on a Saturday, hitting one right after the other. Shot birds at any and all time of the morning.

To say 1 person couldn’t hunt a few hundred acre parcel for turkeys is ridiculous. You can’t hunt that much land at fly down, but a single hunter can easily cover 200 acres by 10am without much problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dyeguy1212

Yankee#1 said:


> Growing up in Central NY, my friends and I hunted large farms, mostly timber. We each knew multiple 300-400 parcels like the back of our hands. You can only hunt until 12noon In NY, and it was pretty common that 2-3 of us would get together and hunt 3-4 farms together on a Saturday, hitting one right after the other. Shot birds at any and all time of the morning.
> 
> To say 1 person couldn’t hunt a few hundred acre parcel for turkeys is ridiculous. You can’t hunt that much land at fly down, but a single hunter can easily cover 200 acres by 10am without much problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yeah, my story was from deer season. With the amount of crossgun hunters toting around 5 gallon bucket seats, a guy could probably blow out a few 100 acres with ease.


----------



## Yankee#1

You can’t compare run and gun turkey hunting with bow hunting for deer. Even if you spot and stalk or still hunt, the movement is more calculated and much slower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dyeguy1212

Yankee#1 said:


> You can’t compare run and gun turkey hunting with bow hunting for deer. Even if you spot and stalk or still hunt, the movement is more calculated and much slower.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I can and I did. Most "bowhunters" aren't doing anything remotely close to bowhunting anymore.


----------

